
Six Degrees of Francis Bacon - Schiphol
https://www.cmu.edu/news/stories/archives/2015/october/francis-bacon-launch.html
======
walterbell
A further step in this direction would be a git-style dependency graph of
influential books, showing how authors were inspired by each other to "fork"
and improve ideas.

------
Schiphol
And a video tour here
[http://www.sixdegreesoffrancisbacon.com/](http://www.sixdegreesoffrancisbacon.com/)

Prediction: the next big thing in fan wikis will be a similar 6º of, say,
Frodo Baggins.

~~~
1wd
"St. Elsewhere is the Kevin Bacon of TV shows" [1]

[1] [http://movies.stackexchange.com/questions/19892/what-is-
the-...](http://movies.stackexchange.com/questions/19892/what-is-the-biggest-
crossover-universe-in-tv)

------
bshimmin
I'm actually a little shocked that they don't at all mention Six Degrees of
Kevin Bacon in this, which surely must have been at least in part the
inspiration for it. (The Oracle of Bacon -
[http://oracleofbacon.org/](http://oracleofbacon.org/) \- still cheerfully
works after, oh, a decade and a half or so.)

~~~
odabaxok
And to go further the inspiration for Bacon Number is the Erdős Number:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erd%C5%91s_number](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erd%C5%91s_number)

And a fun combination of them is the Erdős–Bacon number (Carl Sagan with 6,
Natalie Portman with 7).

~~~
Schiphol
Then, finally (for now), you have Erdos-Bacon-Sabbath numbers
([http://timeblimp.com/?page_id=195](http://timeblimp.com/?page_id=195))

------
bunkydoo
It would be kind of neat to extend semantic search and social graphing to
older works - really neat to see how different minds' work interweaves
throughout history.

